
Publer - kalemi
https://superpubler.com
======
kalemi
An app I've solely built. It is the first and only app in the World that lets
you schedule everything (including multi-photo posts, photo albums, videos and
offers) everywhere on Facebook (including profiles, groups, pages and events)

It is being used by Being Latino, one of the biggest pages on Facebook.

~~~
nikolay
The app is really nice, but the UI needs a lot of work. :)

